
The Stupid Shit No One Needs and Terrible Ideas Hackathon 2.0 - bahro
https://stupidhackathon.github.io/?2.0
======
nailer
A couple of years ago I made a Chrome Extension that removes everyone's eyes:
[https://vimeo.com/90351144](https://vimeo.com/90351144)

🇬🇧 people: let's do a Stupid Hackathon in London. I can probably get the
joinef.com offices but the FB folks have candy.

~~~
pp19dd
Alright that was actually funny and maybe useful to help detract from serious
news. Now if it only had a googly eyes option.

~~~
swozniak
I built a version with googly eyes last year. Was the most successful "stupid"
project I've ever knocked out. [http://www.cnet.com/news/googlifier-chrome-
extension-adds-go...](http://www.cnet.com/news/googlifier-chrome-extension-
adds-googly-eyes-to-internet-images/)

~~~
rfong
Do you know of any extensions that put googly eyes over spiders? I really want
this, but ironically I am too squicked out by spiders to go acquire a training
set and tweak it myself.

------
jcrei
We just had one in Tallinn, Estonia, and the outcomes are here
[http://www.garage48.org/blog/the-16-seriously-hilarious-
prot...](http://www.garage48.org/blog/the-16-seriously-hilarious-prototypes-
of-garage48-serious-fun-2016-hackathon) I was working on the winning team
[http://placebo.works](http://placebo.works) And we are actually going ahead
with it :)

~~~
bkmartin
That is amazing. One of the most scientifically sound products I've seen in a
while. Guaranteed 30% success rate :)

------
Jafit
Are we allowed to turn up with stupid flashy well-polished projects that we've
already been working on for 18 months to ensure that we win?

~~~
sudojudo
Six months later:
[https://twitter.com/internetofshit](https://twitter.com/internetofshit)

------
trishume
There's been three "TerribleHack" hackathons similar to this at the University
of Waterloo and they've been my favourite hackathons. Making stupid shit is so
much fun. See
[http://www.davepagurek.com/blog/terriblehack](http://www.davepagurek.com/blog/terriblehack)
and
[https://medium.com/@tau/terriblehack3-1164c2541c3f#.ottw76rt...](https://medium.com/@tau/terriblehack3-1164c2541c3f#.ottw76rtg)

------
pkfrank
I love knocking out stupid things no one would ever need:

[http://StanderOrSitter.com](http://StanderOrSitter.com) \-- do you stand or
sit when you wipe?

[http://SwapAVote.com](http://SwapAVote.com) \-- why vote when you can simply
match with an opposing supporter?

Look forward to the next hackathon in NYC.

------
katzgrau
Yes! This is the hackaton I've been waiting for. Practical in its purpose, low
key, and (hopefully) fun.

Wish I wasn't on the opposite side of the country ... Also wish I didn't miss
the one that was on my side of the country

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Dude, give yourself permission to have stupid ideas.

------
kevindeasis
What other types of hackathons are out there? I remember reading about TSSNON
& Terrible Ideas Hackathon back in the day.

Now that I see it in the spotlight. I wonder what other kinds of niche
hackathons do you guys know about?

~~~
mcrider
In the cities I've lived in, there have been quite a few hackathons put
together with other industries such as Hacks & Hackers (Journalists and devs)
and Music-related hackathons. Take a look on meetup.com, there are probably
tons of other types.

------
nbevans
Is this actually a real thing or just a play on the dirty secret of
hackathons?

~~~
Kristine1975
It's real. Last year's entries:
[https://stupidhackathon.github.io/2015.html](https://stupidhackathon.github.io/2015.html)

~~~
maaarghk
oh my god, zippable banana and gnu pricing are both genius. these things are
always so far away! i need to move somewhere with a decent hackathon scene and
employers willing to let you fuck about at them for a few days at a time.

~~~
tyingq
The "one dimensional CAD program" was my personal favorite. Screenshot:
[https://stupidhackathon.github.io/project-images/line-
cad.pn...](https://stupidhackathon.github.io/project-images/line-cad.png)

And, the best artifact from the Gnu pricing repo:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/diafygi/gnu-
pricing/master...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/diafygi/gnu-
pricing/master/website/index_files/stallman-quote.jpg)

------
Joof
You mean there are hackathons that aren't just trying to get me to build
something with (insert company X)'s technology?

------
andrewclunn
A FPS bot that gimmicks a 14 year old gamer. It either camps or goes full on
spray and pray, is constantly flooding chat with insults, accusing people of
cheating and calling them fags, and team kills "4 the lulz!!!"

------
golergka
> "PRIZE" "CATEGORIES"

> Peter Thiel

I can only imagine.

------
pinouchon
The js on this page almost broke my chrome EDIT: works fine after disabling
dashlane extension

~~~
corobo
Pretty fitting really

------
james_pm
There's a Toronto version as well on May 28:
[http://stupidhacktoronto.com](http://stupidhacktoronto.com)

~~~
nix0n
If anyone's looking for a teammate for the Toronto one, send me an HN PM. I
know C++, Java (including Android), and PHP.

------
carlob
Funny how the sponsor is Nylas: give us all your email credentials and we will
do _something_ with it :)

~~~
grinich
I actually went to college with the folks who organize this, and we just
sponsor it to support some arts/comedy. We've never sponsored a real
hackathon.

------
tedmiston
Is it real?

I'm still not sure.

But I have a great idea for the Farm to BigTable prize...

------
ogig
Last year I made a stupid shit social website that no one used or cared about.
Wish I had used this or a similar context. Could have been a softer fall.

~~~
briansteffens
I'll join your stupid shit social website! What's the link?

~~~
ogig
:)

[https://thelongestchain.com/](https://thelongestchain.com/)

------
josh_carterPDX
Oh man, I wish someone would do something like this in Portland, OR. I'd build
an app that calls you every 5 minutes to play the Macarena. :)

------
lr4444lr
Finally - an honestly advertised hackathon.

------
Rhapso
hmmm, I've been thinking about making a website to help recruit
disenfranchised millennials into indentured servitude and I'll be free and in
the area (I'm about to move to the bay area). Might be fun, but i'm not sure I
should blur the line between satire and terrifying reality so much.

------
zelos
The original hackathon page is probably NSFW, by the way.

------
joshu
I sponsored last year's. It was a blast!

------
outworlder
I read the title and thought it was about an article reviewing a real
hackaton.

